# 1st grade class assignment



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

> > > *A 1st grade school teacher had twenty-six students in her class. She presented each child in her classroom the 1st half of a well-known proverb and asked them to come up with the remainder of the proverb. It's hard to believe these were actually done by first graders. Their insight may surprise you. While reading, keep in mind that these are first-graders, 6-year-olds, because the last one is a classic* *!*
> > >
> > > 2.
> > >
> > > ...


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Those are really great! Kids are great.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 76105


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

treefork said:


> images (9).jpg


that's about the time i bought my first one :rolling:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

JonM said:


> > > > *A 1st grade school teacher had twenty-six students in her class. She presented each child in her classroom the 1st half of a well-known proverb and asked them to come up with the remainder of the proverb. It's hard to believe these were actually done by first graders. Their insight may surprise you. While reading, keep in mind that these are first-graders, 6-year-olds, because the last one is a classic* *!*
> > > >
> > > > 2.
> > > > Strike while the
> > > > ...


the last one,there have never been wiser words spoken :rofl: somebody listens to the adults talking way to much :king:


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

A first grade girl handed in the drawing below for a homework assignment.









After it was graded and the child brought it home, she returned to school the next day with the following note:

Dear Ms. Davis,

I want to be very clear on my child's illustration. It is NOT of me on a dance pole on a stage in a strip joint. I work at Home Depot and had commented to my daughter how much money we made in the recent snowstorm. This photo is of me selling a shovel.

Mrs. Harrington


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 76123


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

man, I wish ida went to that school. those are some funny kids, I like how one of em thought of termites. When the blind lead the blind get outa the way, or A bird in the hand is more likely to poop on you. a miss is as good as a mr. I mean cmon now, I bet one kid wrote most of those, and he wrote the better late than pregnant for sure.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

treefork said:


> 06-kids_say_the_darndest_things.jpg


She was ok with "ice" being the answer to "name a solid".

She was ok with "rain" being the answer to "name a liquid".

But "fart" is not a valid answer to "name a gas"?

I've got news for that teacher, if it is a solid or a liquid there's a real problem.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Nobodo said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > 06-kids_say_the_darndest_things.jpg
> ...


Dude... You just made laugh so hard I was honking like a goose at 3 in the morning in my living room. I woke everybody up and scared my wife! Lol funniest thing I read in ages. Thanks dude lmao


----------

